# A few fish



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Me and a buddy hit a local public pond today and only caught a few but they were bigguns. This one hit a square bill up by the bank. My buddy got two this size, one on a square bill and a slightly bigger one on a small swimbait. He also snagged this big carp :B


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice Bass.


----------

